# Source for A/C Plenum for 1968 GTO



## dnesci (Nov 3, 2018)

When I purchased my GTO it didn't come with all its parts. I'm now working on getting the factor A/C working, but the prior owners removed the plenum. I'm looking for sources were I might find it.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

68 LeMans GTO Tempest only ... Dont let anybody tell ya different ...
Scott
not 69 -72 the ductwork fitting hole shape on the back changes ...


----------



## dnesci (Nov 3, 2018)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> 68 LeMans GTO Tempest only ... Dont let anybody tell ya different ...
> Scott
> not 69 -72 the ductwork fitting hole shape on the back changes ...


Thanks for the info. Do you know of a source for this part. I've been searching the internet and haven't found one yet.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I will help find you a nice one .....
I will get the word out ,,,

Scott


----------



## dnesci (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks so much.


----------

